# Rate the countries that you have been to !!!



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> I know you were there on "business" but what made Kuwait a 75?
> 
> just curious


 It's a nice place, with highrises and great malls.. but it's still ruled by religion and for me that drags down.


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Italy 95
France 90
Netherlands 70
Germany 65
Switzerland 80
Austria 80
Czech Republic 70
Slovakia 65
Greece 65
England 75
Scotland 85
Wales 75
Ireland 65
Israel 70
Jordan 65
Egypt 70
Kenya 75
Zimbabwe 75
South Africa 90
Mauritius 75
USA 90
Canada 90
Brazil 85
Argentina 70


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Americas

Canada in general- 85 (70-95)
Quebec- 60
Northern US in general- 80 (30-95)
Chile- 80
Greenland- 95
France- Saint-Pierre- 95
Argentina- Buenos Aires Region- 60
Uruguay- 60

Far East

Hong Kong- 80
Portugal- Macao (1994)- 65
Australia- Victoria- 80
New Zealand- Auckland-Hamilton- 95

Europe

Switzerland- German region- 75
Germany- South- 80
Germany- Hamburg/Schleswig Holstein- 80
Austria- Upper/Lower Austria- 85
Denmark- 70
UK- London- 65
France- Paris- 70
Germany- Berlin- 65
Sweden- 85
Norway- 95
Finland- 95


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

Germany 90
France 90
USA 90
Slovakia 80
Hungary 70
Italy 100 (outstanding!!)
Spain 90
England 90
Czech Republik 80
Ukraine 50


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

*Holand 97*
*USA 95*
France 90
England 90
Spain 85
Germany 80
Belgium 75
Luxembourg 70


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

China 90
South Korea 95
New York 90
San Francisco 95
Orlando 100
Miami 85
Monterrey, Mexico 90
San Jose, Costa Rica 45
Bogota, Colombia 85
Caracas, Venezuela 65
Guatemala City 90
Guayaquil, Ecuador 90


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Developed nations of Europe get 90 fullstop!  
Europe is great!


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Finland 75
Estonia 70
Norway 85
Denmark 85
Iceland 80
Germany 80
UK 85
Netherlands 80
Belgium 80
Luxembourg 70
France 90
Spain 80
Italy 85
Switzerland 80
Austria 80
USA 85
Indonesia 90
Singapore 85
Israel 75
Morocco 95 (lovely people)


----------



## CKID (Jan 11, 2006)

zaqattaq said:


> cities would be a far better thing to rate
> 
> *England - 99
> Wales - 85
> ...



WHAT DO YOU HAVE AGAINST CANADA????? :eek2:


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

Really hard to rate anything out of 100 but I'll play along because it's interesting to see what other people say. By the way Chittari - how come Australia scored so low? I moved here because it such an easy life style and as far as tourists are concerned it is fantastic, usually voted one of the best destinations in th world. Anyways;

Ireland 90
England 80
Netherlands 90
Belgium 70
France 95
Spain 90
Portugal 90
Germany 80
Luxembourg 60
Tunisia 65
Czech Republic 75
Malaysia 90
USA 80
Australia 95
New Zealand 90
Thailand 85
Japan 85


----------



## jtownman (Jan 31, 2003)

ok, the person who rated the United States and Canada so low, keep that shit off here please. You may just hate us or had a terrible time on your visit, but dont be retarded and rate us as 3rd world countrys.

Now, yall are making me feel like a damn loser.

USA(live here)- 90
Japan-100.....The perfect civilization to me.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

Netherlands: 78
Belgium: 65
Luxembourg: 86
Germany: 80
France: 80
Italy: 92!!
Poland: 55
Czech Republic: 75
Slovakia: 70
Hungary: 65
Slovenia: 88
Croatia: 91!!
Romania: 70
Monaco: 80
UK: 90
Austria: 84
Switzerland: 85

USA: 87
Canada: 84

United Arab Emirates: 95!!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

jtown said:


> ok, the person who rated the United States and Canada so low, keep that shit off here please. You may just hate us or had a terrible time on your visit, but dont be retarded and rate us as 3rd world countrys.
> 
> Now, yall are making me feel like a damn loser.
> 
> ...


hey, everyone's entitled to their own opinion. He might just bump into some terrible things on his visit for him to rate them so lowly.


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Why is Luxembourg so underrated by almost everyone? I can't believe that you don't like the wonderfull nature, cities and castles there...


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

@ DvW

Take a look at my list. I didn't underrate Luxembourg, it's one of my favorite countries. Beautiful countryside, Luxembourg City is als gorgeous, and do you know little Switzerland! 

I can't believe that other people would downvote Luxembourg, why would they?


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Petite Suisse


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah, why would you downvote Luxembourg if you get the best Gas prizes of Europe 

Eventough I spent only 3 hours in Luxembourg, I enjoyed every single second of it!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Luxembourg is hard to rate high being such a small country and town, and comparing to other EU contries, neverthless i found it a beautiful and rich city


----------



## datilguy (Jan 18, 2006)

Canada-97
USA-100
Mexico-70
Cape Verde-68
Namibia-85
Botswana-80
South Africa-100


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Spain-100
Switzerland-80
Poland-80
Czech Republic-88
France-86


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

Europe - 100
Oceania - 75
North America - 70
Australia - 70
South America - 60
Asia - 30
Africa - 25

Best cities in the world:

Europe:
1.Berlin 100 (Best people, best nightlife, best atmosphere)
2.Madrid 95
3.London 95
4.Rome 95 (visually the most beautifull)

North America:

1.New York
2.Miami
3.San Francisco

South America:

1.Rio

Australia:

1.Sydney


WORST places I have been to:

1.Oslo - really the worst destination, don't go there and avoid it. Cold, sad, lonely - like old man. 
2.Helsinki - empty, cold and sad. There you will know what it lfeels like to be alone.
3.Stockholm - cold and sad, grey waters, cold people. Young people become old there, beautifull become ugly, happy beceomes sad. Try to avoid it. 
4. North Britain - poverty, dangerous agressive ugly people, grey sky, cold winds, rain, boring night life, embarassing dirty pubs instead of stylish bars - depressing experience


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Greece(Kriti) 100
Spain(Catalunya) 100(Barcelona 100+,Salou 80),Others like Malgrat & Lloret 100+
France 70(Paris 100,Lille 80)
Luxembourg 80(Luxembourg City 80,Vianden 100)
Belgium 80(Bruxelles100)
France 70(Paris 100+,Lille 80)
Indonesia 100(Jakarta 100,Bali 100+,Bandung 90)
Malaysia 100
that were the best countries i visited

5 Best visited cities:
Paris=Very beautiful,a lot of things to do
Jakarta=Very big, A lot of things to do,a lot of skyscrapers,a lot of luxury malls
Kuala Lumpur=Almost as nice as Jakarta
Bruxelles=Little Paris
Barcelona=2nd best city in europe(after Paris),very touristic Area

worst 5 destinations:
nothing ,maybe Antwerpen 20


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

shugs said:


> France + Monaco 100
> Australia 75
> Egypt 70
> USA 65
> ...


 I like that you like Holland


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

Engels said:


> Uk (Where i live so not scoring)
> France 80 (-10 for the people)
> Germany 75
> Spain 70 (beaches and er, anything else?)
> ...


You don't know nothing of Spain !!! You think that in Spain have only beaches :sleepy: ??


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Europe:

France: 75
UK: 90
Italy:90
Germany:85
Spain:80
Czech Republic: 80
Switzerland:70
Belgium: 80
Netherlands: 70

Brazil: 90
USA: 90


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

Netherlands I live here so i wont vote
Iran I´m from this country so i wont vote
Belgium 70
Luxembourg 85
France 90
Germany 75
Andorra 90
Spain 85
Turkey 90
Austria 90
Switzerland 90
Liechtenstein 85
Denmark 80
Sweden 90
Norway 90
England 75
Azarbaijan I was to young to remember but from the pictures i would give it a 85


----------



## slawek15 (Feb 3, 2005)

Poland - I know i shouldn't vote, 'cause I live there, but I'll give it 70
Czech Republic - 85
Austria - 100
Hungary - 80
Greece - 90
France - 95
Italy - 85
Monaco - 100
Slovakia - 70
Serbia & Montenegro - 80 
Macedonia - 70
Germany - 90
England - 70
Wales - 90
The Netherlands - 92


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

I hate this thread :no: ...
stupid, useless, unobjective, facile, offending sometimes ... 
hno:


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

France...80....boy there are alot of racist people in this country. 

Germany...90....Great places 

Holland.....90...Beautiful country 

Turkey...100....I just cant tell you how much i loved being there 

Canada...100.....Great experience, nice people, you feel real comfortable 

Pakistan...85.....I lived there for a year and it was a good experience. It is not as bad as people make it out to be. 

Afghanistan....50( born there).....I can safely say that it was garbage back then and it is garbage now. 

United states.....no votes since I live here.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Janis_LV said:


> Europe - 100
> Oceania - 75
> North America - 70
> Australia - 70
> ...


I lost all respect for you when I reached this :sleepy:


----------



## Cockeysville MD (Apr 18, 2006)

Canada- 91
Mexico- 75 
United Kingdom- 90 
France- 90
U.S.- 95


----------



## JAB323 (Aug 21, 2005)

Where to begin?!  

I'll just list my top 3:

1. USA 95
2. South Africa 85
3. Really hard, but...Brazil 80


----------



## SLIMI-PL (Dec 8, 2005)

Poland (I live here) - 70 (90 after building better roads)
Slovakia - 60 (many beautiful and ugly places)
Austria - 90 (rich country, nice cities)
Germany - 90 (the same)
France - 80 (many cool places but also "grey" buildings in many cities)
Tunisia - 60 (very hot but poor country)
Dominican Republic - 60 (nice palms but towns and people are very poor).


----------



## paku (Jan 13, 2004)

Switzerland - 100 (i just love every bit of it)
Czech Rep. - 95 (i absolutely love Prague )
Slovakia - 90 (mountains are fantastic)
Germany - 90 (1/2 meter bratwurst... yummy )
Estonia - 90 (had some nice time in Tallin)
Hungary - 85 (been there 25 years ago)
Latvia - 85
France - 85
Italy - 85
Lithuania - 85
Sweden - 80
Peru - 60 (Macchu Picchu 150 )

I wont be judging Poland and Finland, since I wouldn't be objective


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

My top 5:

Singapore - 95
Norway - 90
South Korea - 85
France, Monaco - 75
Spain - 75


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

Iran 95
Japan 100
UK 80
Belgium 80
Germany 90


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

London, England - 90 (-10 traffic & cost, something to do for everyone!)

Malaga, Spain - 60 (shit beach, boring, nothing to do)

Barcelona, Spain - 100 (Awesome place)

Paris, France - 100 if you have a girlfriend, 0 if not

Amsterdam, Netherlands - 100 (lots to do!)

Geneva, Switzerland - 40 (Rude people, lack of tourism, lack of things to do, expensive)

Sydney, Australia - 80 (no culture, nothing to do)

Brisbane, Australia - 90 (only fun if u like the beach)

Darwin, Australia - So boring it made me want to cry, +20 for beauty


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

vishalt said:


> Paris, France - 100 if you have a girlfriend, 0 if not


:lol:

But I don't agree...


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

vishalt said:


> London, England - 90 (-10 traffic & cost, something to do for everyone!)


I'm supprized the traffic was a problem, since they've brought in the congestion charges central London's roads are pretty empty during the day in my expereince.


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

it was okay sometimes, but half of the time when we wanted to get around the city it was just ridiculous with slow speeds and stopping all the time, even the cabbie said it was ¨unusual¨ .. and on top of that London cabs are so expensive :/

we also left for gattwick airport and there was traffic all the way on the freeway which was painful and made the journey twice as long, ended up costing 120 pounds after negotiations.. which really hurt the pocket as u can imagine lol


----------

